
No wonder rockets blow up - Procedural
https://procedural.github.io/post/No-wonder-rockets-blow-up/
======
AnimalMuppet
This is a low-quality article, IMHO, and the title is click-bait-ish. Yes,
_if_ you don't check your array sizes for overflow, and your pointers for
NULL, your C code can crash. But Klokwork (for one) has been able to detect
that stuff for several years.

Does the article give any concrete examples of failures in rockets from this?
No, just "If I create a ridiculously large array index, and use it to access
an array that isn't that big, the program crashes. No wonder rockets crash!"
That's... not very impressive.

~~~
Procedural
Thanks for pointing out Klocwork, I haven't heard of it until you mentioned
it!

Sorry for the title, I was aware of its clickbaitiness but thought any way of
drawing attention to a problem is necessary.

The example is there just to show the most minimal and obvious case where
automatic tools were unable to predict the mistake. Of course, in real world
things are way more complicated than that and if tools fail on simple examples
like this they definitely won't be able to find anything in real codebases.

